# When can I send private messages?



## rudgey (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been a member for a few months now and I need to order some discs and pads from the group buy section (from gsf) however I can seem to access the private messaging system? Is there a set amount of posts I need to post before I can or a time limit?

Sorry if this info is available some here - I couldn't find it however!

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Number of posts not disclosed as it's not fixed..
To gain access to the market place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## rudgey (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok thanks hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rudgey, As long as you don't "bump" to get your post count up, it won't take you very long.
Hoggy.


----------



## rudgey (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello again 

I've only been and gone and done it (hey my pads are pretty damm low lol)

How do I get my brand spanking TTOC membership linked to my forum account please?

EDIT

Ok I i guess my order ID isn't the membership number >.< hehe


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rudgey, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## SimonSays (Jul 3, 2012)

I am having the same issue, why do I need to pay to get access to private messaging someone? I just got a message from someone that is asking for information regarding his fitment of the same exact wheels I have on his car. I can't give him any information because I can't pm him back. Now I look like an asshole. I can give him the info he's looking for yet my account is underprivileged. I realize I don't have a lot of posts but to deny someone some knowledge because of that is stupid this is a forum meant for helping and giving others information...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Why don't you post the information on the forum with a thread title saying it's for the attention of the person who contracted you. If the PM quoted one of your posts or was clearly as a result of you posting then you could post on that thread for the person's attention.

The reason that PM access is delayed is to stop casual scammers operating. Instant PM access meant confidence tricks could be played and when they were caught out and the account closed they could instantly start up again with a new account. The delay puts them off. It's explained on site and market place rules. You don't have to pay to gain access but you do have to post and contribute for a while - the very thing that puts casual scammers off. This is a common precaution taken by many forums to protect its members against fraud.


----------

